

Show HN: Easily create a personal playlist page to display your favorite songs. - cleer

http://grapev.in<p>This was a little app that I built over the course of a few weeks to learn Rails. Or maybe I learnt Rails to build the app. Not really sure.<p>Anyway, Grapevin is a way to share a personal playlist. Sign in via Facebook/Twitter. Choose up to nine of your favorite songs. Get your own grapev.in/you page to share with your friends. They can click on your songs to play them and check out your taste in music.<p>It's somewhat rough around the edges, but check it out! If you like it, please share with friends (both the site and your playlist!). Anything is appreciated. It's my first solo app of this scale, so I don't have much experience in actually getting it known to people. :)<p>And if you see bugs (of which I already know some) or just have general feedback, let me know here or tweet @grapevinapp.
======
cleer
Clickable: <http://grapev.in>

